
'Wednesday night massacre' at global media agency as four leaders are ousted - Elof
https://www.cnn.com/2020/06/17/media/us-agency-for-global-media-michael-pack/index.html
======
jim-jim-jim
> a move likely to heighten concerns that new Trump-appointed CEO Michael Pack
> intends to turn the agency into a political arm of the administration.

Damn, I'd hate to see American propaganda networks politicized.

~~~
Elof
Lol, fair, but still concerning

